# Ferrari 430 Scuderia Rosso Fuoco, Pic Heavy )



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*This Thread was long time overdue, but with my busy work schedule and coming home late at night due to work i didn't get a chance to post anything !
You will see with the up coming posts that i have a lot of catching up to do so lets start on this great supercar which Jeremy Clarkson couldn't stop praising enough whilst he was driving it around the TOP GEAR RACE TRACK at top speed:driver: !
This Ferrari Scuderia was done in April 2010 .

Products used 
Scholl S 17
LC Hydrotech 6.5" Buffing Pads 
LC Kompressor 7" Buffing Pads 
Flex XC 3401VRG DA
Festool Rap 180 Rotary

LSP Nanokote ( Australian made nanocoating with German sourced materials .

Ferrari 430 Scuderia Rosso Fuoco polished over two days , 22 hours spent on this beauty , 11 hours a day ! Brand new and with paint defects !

This Ferrari Rosso Fuoco ( Fire Red ) is a Pearl Metallic it has three shades of Pearl Red, Orange and Yellow !

It's one of those colours that changes with the lighting conditions from Red, Orange , to Yellow quite amazing really !

This Ferrari is as fast as the Enzo Ferrari and according to the owner it goes like a rocket ! And with a price tag of over $ 700.000 Australian $$$$ i should think so ....

Bottom line, correcting the paint on this very expensive supercar was very challenging i had to polish this Ferrari's very hard Nano Ceramic Scratch Resistant Clear which was a real pita to polish, but in the end the job was very rewarding as well ,the owner was very happy with the results !

Please enjoy the following photos !

Before

Nice sanding marks complements of Ferrari ! :wall:










After










!

Rear Carbon Fiber before









After










Here's a typical example of the colour change i was talking about :doublesho




























A lot of taping was done to avoid polishing compound dust and splatter !

Engine bay was covered as well with a large cotton sheet










During paint correction on roof area









My Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer was kept busy that day as pads were loading up very quicky with polishing compound !




























To this 



























And finally some reflection shots please enjoy !
















































































































































































































Plenty of Carbon Fiber on the exterior rear panels 
which was an extra $ 52.000 Australian Dollars:doublesho

Coming soon !










Thanks to all for looking and especially to those porn subscribers 

Regards

Mario

*


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great correction, looks fantastic :thumb:

ATB Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Facebook
Website
Blog


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, must be nice working on those super cars.... :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

exotic detail said:


> Great correction, looks fantastic :thumb:
> 
> ATB Simon
> *Exotic Detail*
> ...


Thanks Simon,

Loved working on this great supercar and the colour is something you have to see :doublesho

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Looks great, must be nice working on those super cars.... :argie:


Thanks PaulN,

Yes, it is a great satisfaction to work on these supercars and to see the look on your customers face after you have done the job priceless !

Mario


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent car and great work looks real nice.
Lee


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Excellent car and great work looks real nice.
> Lee


Thanks Lee ,

Loved working every minute of it especially those challenging areas :buffer:

Mario


----------



## IDwash&wax (May 1, 2010)

What did you Flex 3401 with (Polish+Pad)?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

IDwash&wax said:


> What did you Flex 3401 with (Polish+Pad)?


I used the Scholl S17 Polish more like Menzerna PO 85 RD 3.01 with the Lake Country

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/classic-motoring_2121_3049397
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/classic-motoring_2121_3040426

With Festool Rap 180 and Flex XC 3401 VRG DA !

To get to these results !

Regards Mario


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

This is WOW for your job!

Fantastic job and car that pearl reflections are :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results, one of my dream cars! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks mate :thumb:

Regards 

Mario


----------

